# Traveling - Avoiding Fleas?



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Me and Odie are taking a trip to the coast soon and it's flea city down there. The only time she's ever had fleas was when we were on Vancouver Island and she brought them back. Thankfully fleas are very rare here so I don't have to think about them much.

Does anyone have any tips for avoiding fleas while traveling? We'll be staying in a hotel and also with family. I already plan on bathing her before we hop in the car to come home. What else can we do that's more natural?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazon.com: Vetri Repel Flea and Tick Repellemt Wipe Pack: Pet Supplies

or/and

Amazon.com: Vetri-Repel Flea & Tick Repellent Spray, 8 Ounce: Pet Supplies


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Amazon.com: Vetri Repel Flea and Tick Repellemt Wipe Pack: Pet Supplies
> 
> or/and
> 
> Amazon.com: Vetri-Repel Flea & Tick Repellent Spray, 8 Ounce: Pet Supplies


Oooh thanks! I'll check it out. I'm wondering if the spray would be better because you could just spray it on a cloth and use it as a wipe? I REALLY DON'T WANT FLEAS AGAIN!!


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

A little bit of peppermint oil mixed with water repels many kinds of bugs. It doesn't last near as long as poisons though so you might want to reapply twice a day. Citrus oil works well too.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

You can spray it on anything. I spray them directly when hiking


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Kim from dogone natural where I get all my food from sent me a powered to put in the food, and it make the fleas not want to jump on. it all safe for them. plus gave me a spray Bug off. here link for both 

Natural Flea & Tick Remedies: Pet Tick & Flea Control Remedy | Earth Animal Internal Powder

EARTH ANIMAL'S BUG SPRAY is a pet insect repellant made of a combination of organic oils that will help eliminate fleas, repel ticks, mosquitoes and black flies. Great for hikes, camping, beach-walks or simple lazy days in your yard! For Dogs and their People Too!

Ingredients: Lemon Eucalyptus, Rose Geranium, Neem, Black Walnut Hulls, Wormwood, Horsetail and Rue.



INTERNAL POWDER (Formulated by Dr. Bob Goldstein)

Internal Powder is a special blend of dark brewer's yeast, garlic, B vitamins, minerals and special nutrients that work together synergistically and more effectively for fleas than yeast and garlic alone. Taken orally, the Powder produces an odor that is undetectable by humans and is loathed by fleas and ticks, mosquitoes, and black flies. Taken regularly, the Internal Powder makes your animal less attractive to infestation. All ingredients are human food grade with

no insecticides, chemical preservatives, salt or sugar. IT WORKS! Over 20 years of testimonials prove this product really works. 



Benefits of Internal Powder/Tablets:
* Helps deter fleas, ticks, black flies, and mosquitoes
* Helps reduce the incidence of fleabite dermatitis, lymes tick disease and heartworm.
* The highly digestible protein found in the yeast, liver and eggs contain large amounts of sulfur, which is known to deter external pests.
* Garlic is a blood and intestinal purifier and immune booster.
* Unprocessed yeast and hops have oil residues that concentrate in the skin's oil glands and help deter external parasites.
* The highly digestible minerals help the skin carry out its cleansing and detoxifying metabolic processes.
* The concentrated b vitamins, especially (thiamin) which is known for its flea and tick repelling properties b6(pyridoxine) which is a natural antihistamine help minimize external pests and their symptoms.
* The internal powder acts as a general nutritional tonic and stress reliever, which helps relax the body and boost the immune system. Generally, animals with an active, balanced immune system will naturally repel all external parasites.
Ingredients: Unprocessed brewers yeast, bone phosphate, zinc amino acid chelate, garlic, hops, rice bran, desiccated liver, di-methionine, egg shell calcium, whole dried eggs.

Dosage: Slowly Introduce Internal Powder into your Dog and Cats daily meals. Double the dosage during peak Flea and Tick season. Use regular dosage during the winter months. Can be mixed with plain organic yogurt or pumpkin.

Kittens and Puppies: 1 teaspoon
Cats and Toy Breeds: 1 1/2 teaspoons
Small Breeds 10-20lbs: 2 teaspoons
Medium Breeds 21-50lbs: 1 tablespoon
Large Breeds 51-80lbs: 1 1/2 tablespoons
Giant Breeds 86+lbs: 2 tablespoons


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you! I will do some investigating. We actually already have some peppermint oil so I might read a bit more about that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

